

Ghosts Hunter HTML5 - bitelchux
http://delasource.info/
Hello, this is my first HTML5 game, it works on desktop, android, ios, windows phone 7 and 8 and firefox OS
I hope you like it
======
gus_massa
The “tap to continue” sign appears too many times. Perhaps it could be a good
idea to keep them in the first “tutorial” level. But in the other levels it’s
a little repetitive and annoying. (I’m using a notebook with a mousepad.)

